# Mizrahi music



## Hutzpah

I am just finishing off some musical works using the phrygian dominant harmony scale.
For next project if possible I would like to try and writing some material in the mizrahi music
style.
This will be in the area of the unknown for me.
I would very much appreciate a point in the right direction concerning scales, modal harmony
and rhythm etc. Best to limit my self to the western music tuning system.
Does anyone have any link to on line material that I could read up on?

Thanks 

Hutzpah


----------

